# American wants to relocate



## kmeng1 (Feb 14, 2012)

Hey everyone,

I have just signed up for the forum. Come summer time I will be a college grad. My degree will be in the humanities. I was wondering if New Zealand's immigration policy was open to young college graduates or if they were preferable to older people with work experience. I have gone to the immigration section of the NZ website and have found useful information. I scored 100 points on the quick check point test they gave to test qualifications mainly because I will have a bachelors degree. Is it a prudent decision to move there ? I understand the people are friendly and the country is beautiful. I just would want to know if I have the opportunity to work.

Edit: Why is it showing a NZ flag? in the registration I only stated that I wanted to move to NZ. Is there a way to fix this?


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

kmeng1 said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I have just signed up for the forum. Come summer time I will be a college grad. My degree will be in the humanities. I was wondering if New Zealand's immigration policy was open to young college graduates or if they were preferable to older people with work experience. I have gone to the immigration section of the NZ website and have found useful information. I scored 100 points on the quick check point test they gave to test qualifications mainly because I will have a bachelors degree. Is it a prudent decision to move there ? I understand the people are friendly and the country is beautiful. I just would want to know if I have the opportunity to work.
> 
> Edit: Why is it showing a NZ flag? in the registration I only stated that I wanted to move to NZ. Is there a way to fix this?


Hi there
I'm afraid that with 100 points it is very unlikely that your expression of interest would be selected. You will need some experience in an industry where we have a skill shortage in order to build up your points. 

And you have a NZ flag because that's where you said you were interested in emigrating to! You can change it if you go to your user control panel (see 'User CP' at the top of the forum)


----------

